
Grey hair linked with increased heart disease risk in men - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11956.html
======
ourmandave
To summarize...

 _“Atherosclerosis and hair greying occur through similar biological pathways
and the incidence of both increases with age,” said Dr Samuel. “Our findings
suggest that, irrespective of chronological age, hair greying indicates
biological age and could be a warning sign of increased cardiovascular risk.”_

------
teslacar
Sigh...another fake copycat news site created in 2017. Flagged

for example: “Atherosclerosis and hair greying occur through similar
biological pathways and the incidence of both increases with age,” said Dr
Samuel. “

[https://www.google.com/search?q=%E2%80%9CAtherosclerosis+and...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%E2%80%9CAtherosclerosis+and+hair+greying+occur+through+similar+biological+pathways+and+the+incidence+of+both+increases+with+age%2C%E2%80%9D+said+Dr+Samuel.+%E2%80%9C&oq=%E2%80%9CAtherosclerosis+and+hair+greying+occur+through+similar+biological+pathways+and+the+incidence+of+both+increases+with+age%2C%E2%80%9D+said+Dr+Samuel.+%E2%80%9C&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
forgottenacc57
"Being old" linked with diseases related to getting older.

Walking to the shop linked with arriving at the shop.

Birthday cakes linked with getting older.

~~~
ekianjo
That's the state of the art of Research these days. La Palice would be proud.

------
shock
Seems to be down ATM. Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11956.html)

------
gophersix
"Atherosclerosis and hair greying occur through similar biological pathways
and the incidence of both increases with age"

... if you eat an unhealthy diet of fatty animal products and consume animal
protein. Arterial blockage is literally reversed on a whole foods, plant based
vegan diet.

------
wyldfire
> The amount of grey hair was graded using the hair whitening score ... grade
> was determined by two independent observers.

I wonder how hard it would've been to use some simple analysis of a photograph
of the hair.

------
obstinate
Well, that's not great news for me, if true. On the other hand, men in my
family, on both sides, pretty much exclusively die of heart disease, so I
figured that was how I was going to go eventually.

~~~
gophersix
Heart disease is reversible with diet and life changes. Look up Dr Greger.

~~~
obstinate
Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm in decent shape and exercise regularly and eat a
reasonable diet. I'm not saying I have active heart disease right now. My
family does not die _young_ of heart disease, just that's the eventual killer,
most of the time.

~~~
jtwebman
There are athletes that die from heart disease every day. Exercise can help
but doesn't reverse it and only slows it down. Also if you are eating a
standard western diet with any meat even white meat, cheese, milk, or oil even
olive oil you have the early stages of heart disease. They have seen plaque
buildup in children as young as age 3.

------
eecks
503 Service Unavailable on that source.

Is this the first time this link has been found? I was under the assumption
that most (< 90%) men go grey or bald eventually.

------
maxxxxx
That's why you have to dye your hair!

------
jtwebman
The sad part about heart disease is there is a cure that works 100% of the
time but because it involves changing how you eat and not taking some magic
pill very few hear about it. Changing to a no oil whole plant-based diet has
been scientifically proven to reverse heart disease. Read or google Dr
Esselstyn. It might save your life one day.

~~~
gophersix
And be sure to check out NutritionFacts.org for this life saving information.
It really blew my mind and changed my life.

------
Apreche
That's me. What the fuck should I do about it?

~~~
jtwebman
[http://www.dresselstyn.com/site/](http://www.dresselstyn.com/site/)

------
anjc
Bizarre observations. Grey hair indicates aging, and the likelihood of heart
disease increases with age.

Why not fucking well control for age then?!

"Worn passport documents linked to increased heart disease risk"

~~~
epmaybe
I think they controlled for age, based on the language of the article, but
didn't make that very clear. I would however reserve judgement until we
actually see the published data.

If they controlled for age, and found that men of equal age with more grey
hair than others have a higher risk, then it could be a good and reasonable
screening tool.

That being said, I think that we have more sensitive screening tools available
at an even earlier age that makes me feel like this isn't all that helpful.
It's pretty obvious that certain things put you at higher risk for CAD, and by
avoiding those risk factors you lower your risk.

